# Dream n Grow Log/Review(IML SPONSORED)



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 28, 2017)

So I got chosen to do a log ,review on dream n grow. Which for me works perfectly because my sleep has been horrendous due to certain compounds I'm on. I don't sleep well anyway so that just magnifies it. I'm going to start with 1 capsule tonight and fill you guys in on it in the morning. Wish me luck fellas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 28, 2017)

Subbing for results

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## laedlaerd (Jan 28, 2017)

Subba dubbed

Sent from my N9132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 29, 2017)

So last night I took one about 40 minutes before bed. About 30 minutes in started feeling a bit sleepy. Fell right asleep. I only woke up 1 time last night oppose to every 1.5 hrs like usual. I got around a total of 7 hrs sleep which I rarely ever get. Woke up feeling rested and good energy. No hangover feeling whatsoever. So far so good. I did have a very dry mouth upon waking. Could be due to not waking up and taking a sip every hr and a half lol

GP20 For 20℅ off gorilla


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 31, 2017)

Still remaining at 1 capsule before bed. This stuff really works awesome. Within 40 minutes of taking it u begin to start getting sleepy. Night before last I didn't wake up at all and last night only once. For me that's amazing. Not to mention the trenbologna sammiches don't help with my sleep at all. So for this product to help as effective as it has is huge testament to how well it works. Only sides I've experienced are very dry mouth upon waking. Most sleep aids make you feel hungover or super lethargic the next day. Not this one. I wake up feeling rested. Only noticed one day a very mild tired feeling.
Loving this stuff so far.

GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice to hear think I'm going to give this a go myself 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 31, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Nice to hear think I'm going to give this a go myself
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com


It's helping me big time

GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 3, 2017)

Not much has changed in terms of the effectiveness of this product. I've kind of noticed that it seems after around 3 days of straight use you can get away with the 4th night without. Almost like it builds in your system. I know it sounds crazy. It's a just a theory I have by the way I feel. So I'm going to try this as an experiment and see if there any validity to it.

GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


----------



## laedlaerd (Feb 3, 2017)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Not much has changed in terms of the effectiveness of this product. I've kind of noticed that it seems after around 3 days of straight use you can get away with the 4th night without. Almost like it builds in your system. I know it sounds crazy. It's a just a theory I have by the way I feel. So I'm going to try this as an experiment and see if there any validity to it.
> 
> GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


Actually I think thats a great observation and now im curious to see if it does.  Has this product helped in recovery at all.  And any grogginess? 

Sent from my N9132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 3, 2017)

laedlaerd said:


> Actually I think thats a great observation and now im curious to see if it does.  Has this product helped in recovery at all.  And any grogginess?
> 
> Sent from my N9132 using Tapatalk


Very mild grogginess upon waking which subsides for me after caffeine. I should note too that it's easy to get up in the morning while using it. Alot of these products it takes an act of Congress to get you out of bed. My recovery at the moment has been great. Probably due to (OTHER) lol supplements I'm taking. I have noticed though my energy during workouts has been very very good. Probably due to a solid night's sleep.

GP20 For 20 Percent off gorilla


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 6, 2017)

I've noticed I'm able to go one night on and one night off and still sleep good. I've also noticed after about the 3rd day in a row on. I start to feel real groggy during the day. So my spot is one on and one off. As mentioned before I really can't speak much more highly of this product. This shit kicks ass. I've decided once I run this out I'm going to log one of the new products I.m.l.s other company has out. Not sure if it's going to be the Mk product or the one that is like an opiate. I'm leaning towards the andro Gelz though. 

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 10, 2017)

I just started taking a dmaa pwo and been training late at night with it due to work. Even with getting cranked on stim crazy pre the dream n grow is still putting me out. This stuff is a newfound addition to my supplements. I'll definitely be continuing use after this bottle is done. Very impressed by it.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 15, 2017)

It's so nice for the first time in as long as I can remember I'm sleeping through the night. I overall just feel so much better through the day and my training is even going better. Still at 1 capsule and don't have a need yet to up it. Not to mention I'm using this while running tren and I'm still sleeping through the night. That's just crazy.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## JR. (Feb 16, 2017)

Hmm sounds good!


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 21, 2017)

Dream n grow still working it's magic. Due to carb cycling and my diet having me very depleted right now and having upped tren. I may push it to two capsules because I'm waking up in the middle of the night starving.
I honestly would recommend this to anyone who has bad sleep. I actually have to numerous ppl.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 26, 2017)

Upped the dream n grow last night to 2 and slept amazing. Woke up feeling good. I'm tired today but it has alot to do with my diet. In the middle of a cut. So it's my 3rd low carb day and I'm dragging. Nothing to do with the product.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 8, 2017)

Everything is still going great with the dream n grow. The only side from the beginning to now is the cotton mouth upon waking. Definitely will take that anyday for a great nights sleep. Really love this stuff.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 17, 2017)

Almost out of my dream n grow. They have a 33% off sale if anyone needs to stock up I know I am. Also grabbing some Andro hard. I'll be starting a log for. Not sponsored but it's a product I believe in. I'm in Miami just landed this morning. Leaving on an 8 day cruise. Catch you all soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Mar 28, 2017)

So I finished out my dream n grow. I absolutely love this product and will and have been suggesting it my friends. Just want to thank Prince and I.m.l for the opportunity to log this. Great job on making this product guys.

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## brandfrys (Oct 17, 2017)

Chad_Frazier said:


> I just started taking a dmaa pwo and been training late at night with it due to work. Even with getting cranked on stim crazy pre the dream n grow is still putting me out. This stuff is a newfound addition to my supplements. I'll definitely be continuing use after this bottle is done. Very impressed by it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL



Agree with chad. Get some really good points here.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 4, 2018)

Let's give it a try!


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 4, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Let's give it a try!


Stuff is awesome man

http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Stuff is awesome man



Thanks, man!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 9, 2018)

Let me check it first.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 9, 2018)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Almost out of my dream n grow. They have a 33% off sale if anyone needs to stock up I know I am. Also grabbing some Andro hard. I'll be starting a log for. Not sponsored but it's a product I believe in. I'm in Miami just landed this morning. Leaving on an 8 day cruise. Catch you all soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply Awesome!


----------

